# Multiple Tattoo thread



## DrOctavion

What's going on guys?
Anyone out there have large tattoos covering large areas of their bodies?
I currently have an aquatic half sleeve and coming the 29th of this month i am getting a full on chest piece including pyramids and planets and all that jazz.


----------



## PACK018

always a work in progess...lol


----------



## PACK018

My girl's first tat


----------



## infernalservice

First color session on the squid portion of my sleeve. Session 2 is in 3 weeks.





Bottom of the same sleeve. Angel of death. Its sort of a lot of random stuff:





My hairless one eyed cat Jim:





The Black Dahlia (minus Murder):





Patrick Bateman on my leg:





Dr. Manhattan from the Watchmen. I couldn't find a pic, but the artist had one online:


----------



## ralphy1976

^ dude, what's left of you to colour??!!!

nice tatoos!!!


----------



## The Reverend

Shit across my neck stands for Proud To Be God-Free. Chestpiece is fairly self-explanatory, and hasn't happened yet (obviously ). My right arm will eventually be a sort of Frankenstein/Zombie sleeve. It's getting finished next weekend! Well, half of it, anyways.

My left arm will part of my sleeve idea, only it'll be steampunk-meets-biomechanical (yeah, I'm that kind of loser). It's sort of a play on the frailty of humanity and our future as cyborgs.

Dr. Hugo De Garis, FTW .


----------



## infernalservice

ralphy1976 said:


> ^ dude, what's left of you to colour??!!!
> 
> nice tatoos!!!


Thanks man. I still have almost a whole arm and leg left open. Most of my chest too. I have a huge backpiece i progress of Swamp Thing in black and grey. If i can snap I pic I will post it sometime.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

This was my first piece, a portrait of my grandparents. Got it done about 3 or 4 years ago.






My right arm, which has had just over 30 hours put into it, finished it in September of 2009.











And Vincent will be sending me the preliminary drawing for my left sleeve some time within the next week. The tattooing will start in July.


----------



## s_the_fallen

Awesome man! Where in NJ is this place?



PACK018 said:


> always a work in progess...lol


----------



## PACK018

JeffFromMtl that's a nice sleeve...


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Thanks, man. It was done by Vincent while he was at Tattoo Mania, but he's working out of Glamort now. Here's a link to his site if you're interested in looking into his portfolio. He barely speaks english cuz he's originally from France, so his site is all in french, which is kind of inconvenient for both him and those who don't speak the language considering how much larger the english-speaking portion of the market in North America is. To go through his portfolio, just click the "Galerie Suivante" thing. I think there's 8 pages or so.

Bizzaroid tattoos par Vincent


----------



## DrOctavion

Damn man it has been a long time since i have posted in here, i couldnt figure out how to find it haha. But as of now i have my half sleeve completed, Chest piece halfway done (dreading going back), and part one of two feet tattoos. Since i found out how to find my own posts i will post pictures of them tomorrow!

But with that being said if anyone has tattoos they want to post in here feel free, I am enjoying seeing all the cool work and i like the Moby Dick tattoo very much!


----------



## thrsher

just happened to get some work done last night, this is my latest altough i have 16 pieces


----------



## The Reverend

^^That is amazing. The brain especially looks awesome. +1 to you, sir.


----------



## MikeH

The Reverend said:


> Shit across my neck stands for Proud To Be God-Free. Chestpiece is fairly self-explanatory, and hasn't happened yet (obviously ). My right arm will eventually be a sort of Frankenstein/Zombie sleeve. It's getting finished next weekend! Well, half of it, anyways.
> 
> My left arm will part of my sleeve idea, only it'll be steampunk-meets-biomechanical (yeah, I'm that kind of loser). It's sort of a play on the frailty of humanity and our future as cyborgs.
> 
> Dr. Hugo De Garis, FTW .



Dude. I was so close to getting that EXACT zombie bite about 9 months ago. 

Here are 2 of my pieces:









I have another one of a varsity X on my rib cage (I'm straight edge), but don't have a picture, nor do I feel like taking one.


----------



## simulclass83

Ibz_rg said:


>


Dude I remember seeing a picture of Nazi propaganda with that exact same figure when I was in junior high.


----------



## DrOctavion

[/IMG]






Star Wars tattoo is fresh!
I promise to take pictures of the others later


----------



## josh pelican

simulclass83 said:


> Dude I remember seeing a picture of Nazi propaganda with that exact same figure when I was in junior high.



Where do you think he got the idea?


----------



## MikeH

simulclass83 said:


> Dude I remember seeing a picture of Nazi propaganda with that exact same figure when I was in junior high.



You mean this?





If so, that's completely coincidental.....and slightly off-putting.


----------



## Joeywilson

My sleeve so far (I know its a bad picture). The concept is basically a pirate ship in space that gets attacked by a squid, which is depicted falling out of the atmosphere into the ocean. We're gonna put a blood thirsty shark with eighty bajillion teeth in and a diver's helmet before we start colouring.


----------



## infernalservice

More of the Cthulhu sleeve portion:


















Kinda crappy pics, but you can see it's progressing nicely.


----------



## Phil-Centralia

Here is my tattoo made with the image of the band Kvelertak.


----------



## kevdes93

cthulhu sleeve? it doesnt get more metal than that.


----------



## jordanky

I think I fit in this thread. BTW this was on vacation and I was goofing off haha.


----------



## Thep

Got this one last year






Still working on this one, got about 12 hours into it so far. My friend is a respected tattoo artist here in Texas and he's giving me an awesome deal on this ink. Its looking great so far.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Phil-Centralia said:


> Here is my tattoo made with the image of the band Kvelertak.



i have this same piece lol. Love Baizleys work!


----------

